# NER - Neo Resources



## Joe Blow (11 June 2010)

Neo Resources (NEO) was previously known as ORT limited (ORT).

Neo is nearing completion of a Prospectus to raise up to $ 3million which will provide funding to further its exploration efforts on the Wiagdon Thrust Joint Venture.


----------

